# Squirrel call



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

I just got a Mick lacy Squirrel call and I was wondering if anyone could tell me the best way to use it thanks.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I used bubble gum call and it works great to me


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmmm well with a squirrel call......can anyone give me techniques on barking, chattering, and the distress call?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know what the Mick Lacy call looks like but if it is the bellows on a barrel type, like the one I have it is simple to use. Holding the barrel between index finger and thumb and vigorously shake the bellows for the chatter. Holding the same way you kind of pound the end of the bellows in your palm or on your thigh for the bark. Mine has a small hole with reed on the barrel and by blowing into the end of the barrel you get the young squirrel distress call. I've called out to several squirrels that have been in my pecan trees but I must have a serious accent because none have ever responded yet. :lol:


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Gohon said:


> I've called out to several squirrels that have been in my pecan trees but I must have a serious accent because none have ever responded yet. :lol:


Haha yeah I live in a small town and I 2 squirrels that live on my yard. I call them out when i get bored but they never bark back. When you do the bark do you tap it hard or do you just do it softly. Heres a picture of the call I have.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't tap it very hard but fairly rapid about the first 4-5 times and then taper off with 2-3 more final slow taps. Went out squirrel hunting yesterday morning for a couple hours and never saw or heard a squirrel. Didn't even think to take the call with me. I did find a very nice bunch of chiggers though.....


----------

